# Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!



## Allroundangler92 (6. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier und suche eine Spinnrute für das Zander- und Hechtangeln. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar gute Ruten vorschlagen könntet.  Gruß


----------



## RibnitzerJung (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

in ca einer stunde kann ich dir sagen wie meine genau heißt. bin mit ihr super zufrieden...
muss bloß feierabend haben und dann im kofferraum gucken! 

also, in einer stunde sag ich dir eine... bei meinem angelladenfritz hat sie jedenfalls 65€ gekostet!!! würde also schon mal passen... 
ansonsten kann ich dir schon mal sagen, das es ein geiles ding ist... mega weite würfe, super flexible spitze aber trotzdem sicher im drill!!! :m

meld mich gleich!!!


----------



## LeineAngler93 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Ich habe die Sportex Black Stream in -40gr Wg, habe zwar weder Zander noch Hecht (dafür schon so manch anderes Getier...) mit gefangen, aber sie gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich meine, was um die 80 Taler für bezahlt zu haben, jetzt bekommst du sie ischerlich für um die 70...


----------



## Parasol (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

und nicht vergessen: Einen Hinweis an den Köder "Nur für Fische bis 70 cm!".


----------



## Quick-Fish (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Was ist den ungefähr das reale Wg von der Sportex? Die soll ja sehr stramm ausfallen. Sind damit 16cm gufis noch zu führen, oder geht die in die knie?


----------



## DeeMan (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

bin selber begeisterter Sportex Fan.

@Quick-Fish. Die RUte geht auf kein Fall in die Knie. Kann für das Geld (bis ca. 85Euro) auch die Balck Stream empfehlen. Hab selber eine von 2,70m und 15-40WG.


----------



## Allroundangler92 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.:m Hab mir die Sportex mal angesehen und denke die wäre keine schlechte Wahl, aber auf weitere Vorschläge würden ich mich freuen. 
Mfg


----------



## Meister_Eder (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Pulse (Berkley), Diabolo (Balzer), Blacksream (sportex), Beastmaster (Shimano), Calyber (DAM) ...
Die  Liste ist unendlich. Vielleicht eine nähere beschreibung in Sachen Wurfgewicht, Gewicht, Länge, Aktion ... ?!


----------



## RibnitzerJung (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Also, hab endlich nach gesehen wie sie heißt...
Ich habe seit letzter Saison die SPRO Passion Spincaster 270.
ein super teil... kostet 65 € und naja... einfach super wie ich finde, das söne ist, je nach dem was du beangelst, kannst du den ruten griff verlängern... gibt hier eine verlängerung dazu... kostet aber extra... wg ist 20 bis 40g... rute selbst wiegt unter 200 gramm! ich fische hauptsächlich auf mefo damit, aber auch auf zander...
generell kann ich dir aber sagen, das sie ein bisschen mehr ab kann als andere ruten in der gewichtsklasse.... also verleiht eine gute portion sicherheit!!!:m

hier mal ein link, damit du dir selbst ein bild machen kannst:http://www.amazon.de/SPRO-Passion-Spincaster-270-70m/dp/B002LFVTUC/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1304780091&sr=1-1

vllt ist es ja eine für dich!!!


----------



## lsski (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Ich Sach nur 

*SPORTEX - Black Stream !*


----------



## greenhorn01 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Hallo,

ich stehe vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung.

Ich suche was in folgender Richtung:

*Länge: 2,70
WG:     bis 60g*

preislich wären bis 100 EUR i.O.

Zielfische sind: Forelle, Hecht, Zander, Barsch überwiegend
in Flüssen

Habt ihr da auch noch was anzubieten?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
greenhorn1


----------



## RibnitzerJung (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> Also, hab endlich nach gesehen wie sie heißt...
> Ich habe seit letzter Saison die SPRO Passion Spincaster 270.
> ein super teil... kostet 65 € und naja... einfach super wie ich finde, das söne ist, je nach dem was du beangelst, kannst du den ruten griff verlängern... gibt hier eine verlängerung dazu... kostet aber extra... wg ist 20 bis 40g... rute selbst wiegt unter 200 gramm! ich fische hauptsächlich auf mefo damit, aber auch auf zander...
> generell kann ich dir aber sagen, das sie ein bisschen mehr ab kann als andere ruten in der gewichtsklasse.... also verleiht eine gute portion sicherheit!!!:m
> ...



kann mich nur selber zitieren... ^^
also ich finde die spro rute super!!! #6
auch wenn es nur bis 40 g ist!!! ^^


----------



## greenhorn01 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Hi RibnitzerJung,

vielen Dank für die fixe Antwort.
Ich erstell mal eine Liste, damit wir eine gewissen Überblick behalten:

- SPRO Passion Spincaster 270       270cm / 20 - 40g
- SPORTEX Black Stream BS 2753  275cm /  - 60g
- Shimano Catana BX Spinnrute 270 H 2,70m / 20-50g 
...

bitte weitere Vorschläge :q


----------



## Jerk Meister (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

moin

ich kann dir DAM calyber,Cormoran Black Bull HC 
, Balzer Diabolo VI , Rhino Power NC Spin

alle diese ruten sind nicht schlecht
ich fische die DAM und die
Rhino


----------



## greenhorn01 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Moin moin...

habe mal die Auswahl erweitert und mit Preisen gelistet:
(das Preis ist nur ein Richtwert)

- SPRO Passion Spincaster 270       270cm / 20 - 40g  64,70EUR
- SPORTEX Black Stream BS 2753  275cm /  - 60g  99,95EUR
- Shimano Catana BX Spinnrute 270 H 2,70m / 20-50g  ~ 60EUR
- Balzer Diabolo VI Spin 75  270cm / 25-75g  69,90EUR
- Cormoran BLACK BULL HC  270cm/ 20-60g  73,50EUR
- Balzer Magna Silver Spin 70 270cm / 30-70 g  65,50EUR

meine innere Wahl ist bisher:
- Balzer Diabolo VI Spin 75 
- SPORTEX Black Stream BS 2753

Gruß Nico


----------



## iguana57 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Moin..

Also die Shimano Catana habe ich auch in 2,70/ 20-50g WG zusammen mit einer Spro Passion Rolle. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit der Rute und würde sie auch sofort weiter empfehlen.

Das einzigste was mich etwas stört ist wenn man mit Spinnern Fischt. Die Vibrationen spürt man teilweise schon sehr heftig im Blank und nach einen ganzen Tag Spinnern rennt man warscheinlich mit nen Tennisarm zum Arzt :q

Aber mit Spinnern oder Blinkern Fische ich eh er selten.

Und @Greenhorn: Die catana bekommt man normal auch schon billiger. Ich habe meine letztes Jahr schon für 50 bekommen.


----------



## flor61 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Hallo,

ich häng mich mal kurz rein.
1. Frage: Welcher Spinn-Fischer hat nur eine Spinnrute für alle Fälle?, ich kenne keinen.
Soll heißen, mit den Angaben kann keiner einen ehrlichen Tip abgeben. Fluß, See, tief, flach, Gummi, Eisen, leicht, schwer, weit, nah, Ufer, Boot, Multirolle, Stationärrolle, ...

Am besten ist, schau Dich an dem Gewässer um, daß Du am häufigsten befischen wirst. Die erfahrenen Angler zeigen bzw. sagen Dir, was das Optimum ist, und nehm die Rute in die Hand, bevor Du Dein hart erabeitetes Geld rüberschiebst.

Auf alle Fälle ist es richtig, daß Du Dir im Vorfeld Gedanken machst, denn was ich schon alles am Wasser gesehen habe; unglaublich, das viele Geld für nichts.

Petri


----------



## pfefferladen (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_11286_jenzi-mitsuki-soft-bait-20-60g-2-teilig-188g-2-70m.html

Ich hab einige Spinruten für einen Haufen Kohle.
Aber die Mitsuki lieb ich einfach.
Deshalb meine Empfehlung die "Mitsuki". #6


----------



## greenhorn01 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gute Spinnrute für Zander und Hecht bis 70€!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank an pfefferladen.

Ich werde gleichmal in den Angelladen um die Ecke fahren und
schauen, was sie dort so schönes haben.

Gruß Nico


----------

